# Not Good..probably happening everywhere



## ehanes7612 (Oct 19, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/19/europe/insect-decline-germany/index.html


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2017)

The end (not in a religious sense) is coming. Time for all to perish! lol


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2017)

At a class at this year&rsquo;s Ohio Cultivate conference for horticulture, I attended a few classes that were geared to doing pollinator and other beneficial insect landscaping, to feed and preserve insect populations necessary for &lsquo;everything&rsquo;. Where I work we sell many plants that could be used in this manner. This type of gardening is something everyone can do, and nations, both industrialized and not should investigate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2017)

I grow lots of plants, perennials mostly, for bees and there
seems to fewer and fewer bees to pollinate them. I have
two neighbors with hives and the bees are living so far but
haven't made any honey. Very strange, don't you think?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2017)

Not good.


----------



## troy (Oct 21, 2017)

Insect population dying Because donald trump is president....maybe....


----------



## Ray (Oct 21, 2017)

Neonicitinoids


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 21, 2017)

Well, at least grain species are wind pollinated! We can live without fruit I suppose...


----------



## Wendy (Oct 21, 2017)

http://www.gardenmyths.com/?s=Pesticides+and+bees&submit=Search

Some interesting info. 

FWIW....we had lots of bees this year. Both honey bees and bumble bees. If I stood under our apple trees when they were in bloom all I could hear was a loud hum from the amount of bees in the flowers.


----------



## D-novice (Oct 21, 2017)

We are unsustainable. And "we" is the current dominant biome with humans at the peak and base of the pyramid. Mother Nature is winding this little experiment down.


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2017)

I agree, although I'm not happy about it.


----------

